# nids and wolves with photos (pre-order now!)



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

HERE IS THE LIST OF RELEASES 
Space Wolves Thunderwolf Cavalry 3 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $54.50 $65.50 RTD New Plastic
Space Wolves Fenrisian Wolf Pack 5 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $24.75 $29.75 RTD New Plastic
Arjac Rockfist, The Anvil of Fenris 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $24.75 $30.00 RTD New Resin
Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $41.25 $49.50 RTD New Resin
Tyranid Hive Tyrant / The Swarmlord 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $53.75 $64.50 RTD New Plastic
Tyranid Tyrannofex / Tervigon 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $57.75 $69.25 RTD New Plastic
Chaos Hellcannon 4 Fig Box 17-Mar-12 $57.75 $69.25 RTD Repackaged Resin
Super Glue - Thick (Global) 5g 17-Mar-12 $6.60 - RTD New Hobby
Super Glue - Thick (Canadian) 5g 17-Mar-12 - $10.00 RTD New Hobby
Plastic Glue - Thin (Global) 20g Metal Applicator 17-Mar-12 $6.60 - RTD New Hobby
Plastic Glue - Thin (Canadian) 20g Metal Applicator 17-Mar-12 - $8.00 RTD New Hobby
Space Wolves Grey Hunter with Wolf Standard 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $24.75 $30.00 D New Resin
Space Wolves Cyberwolf 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $16.50 $19.75 D New Resin
Tyranid Boneswords Pack 3 x 'Pair of Boneswords' 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D New Resin
Tyranid Lash Whip & Bonesword Pack 3 x 'Lash Whip & Bonesword' 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D New Resin
Ragnar Blackmane 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Ulrik the Slayer 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Njal Stormcaller 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Space Wolves Iron Priest 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Space Wolves Rune Priest in Terminator Armour 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Space Wolves Rune Priest 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Wolf Guard 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Wolf Guard with Wolf Claws 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Lukas the Trickster 1 Fig Clampack 3-Mar-12 $19.75 $23.75 D Repackaged Resin
Bjorn the Fell-Handed 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $49.50 $59.50 D Repackaged Resin
Deathleaper 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $24.75 $29.75 D Repackaged Resin
Old One Eye 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $41.25 $49.50 D Repackaged Resin
Tyranid Biovore 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $41.25 $49.50 D Repackaged Resin
Tyranid Spore Mine Cluster 9 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $24.75 $29.75 D Repackaged Resin
The Red Terror 1 Fig Box 3-Mar-12 $41.25 $49.50 D Repackaged Resin
Tyranid Ripper Swarm Brood 1 Base Clampack 3-Mar-12 $13.25 $16.00 D Repackaged Resin

new photos 









































all the stuff is now up for pre order check out the videos
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp

plus photos of the actual kits and sprues and such and UK prices
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

just noted that the thousand son parts that were noticed are included on the sprues of the thunder wolves and the wolf lord on thunderwolf


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

More leaked photos 
http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=54074


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! I didn't believe it.... But there is the photo evidence. Things are looking good and I can't wait until we get some better quality photos!!! Thanks for posting B&K.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

This make me feel better about never completing that Tervigon conversion I had started.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nods? NODS!!! What are these nods of which you speak? 

Seriously though, this makes me happy purely to spit in the face of everyone who said they weren't coming because of the chapterhouse thing. Yeah, good call guys, good call. . . 

Onto the models. The nid stuff looks much how I expected. 

The space wolf stuff though. . . 
Obviously I reserve my full judgement on them until I see better pictures. But those fenrisian wolves look shit! Their heads just look weird!

And the thunderwolves? I'm quite disappointed, was hoping for something a lot more vicious looking. And maybe with a little armour? I might still pcik some up to see how easy they are to convert into werewolves :S

Good that they're finally coming out though I guess


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah sorry about the nods, im hoping a MID will come along and correct my rushed title (hint hint nudge nudge wink wink say no more )


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The bio-weapon parts will bring an end to kit-bashing although they seem a bit on the expensive side in relation to the cost of breaking down a box.

Still, no complaints really. The Tyranofex looks like an absolute beast and the only thing I find strange is the amount of left over resin if you decide to make up that kit as a Tyranofex instead of a Tervigon. The Tervigon belly (if you don't use it) would make some cool scenery.

As for the space wolves...meh who cares 

Edit: Plastic glue with a metal applicator...

Yeah...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

You can edit your own thread title.

As typos go it could have been worse. traffic for the thread might go down if you advertised pictures of nads.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I dunno, some of the Fenrisian wolves look a bit odd as mentioned, but I do see potential in them to convert to say Hobgoblin wolf riders for Chaos Dwarves (or maybe Gnoblar wolf riders due to theirs size ). Since they are plastic it would be a fairly simple process...

I'm not sure at all about what I think about the Tyranid miniatures (in particular the Tyrannofex/Tervigon). There's just something about the hind legs on the big bugs that looks wrong to me. I might change my mind when the 360-spins come out on the web. On the other hand the Hive Tyrant is just what I expected and it does look like a kit with a humongous amount of bits in it, which is always nice!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> You can edit your own thread title.
> 
> As typos go it could have been worse. traffic for the thread might go down if you advertised pictures of nads.


well bugger me you are correct, i can edit my titles ! yay for knowledge

cant seem to change the thread title for the section


----------



## Necrosapien (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm really excited about this. Not sure how I feel about that....didn't think I'd get so excited about plastic space men at my age. I'm just gonna go with it.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done finding this B+K, have some well deserved rep for bringing good news to the loyal sons of Russ, and nid players too. I'm seriously consldering starting a nid army now, lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just wanted to point this out on his base (loving the cyber leg for the wolf btw)
but whats that peeking out on his base?











@tu_shan82
thank you for the rep, just noticed i have reached over 3000 ! yay


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> just wanted to point this out on his base (loving the cyber leg for the wolf btw)
> but whats that peeking out on his base?


At first I thought it was the head of the Classic Necron lord... but looking again.... It looks rather like a Thousand Sons head.... 


Hopefully since this has panned out true, it means the month after we'll get the Necron Wave. I want my Stalker and Wraiths so I don't have to convert any damnit!


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

It seems like so far i'm the only one that likes all the new models pictured. Compared to some of the other models that GW has come out with these are great. I'm really excited for the blisters of bone swords and whips since i have a lot in my list and had no real want to covert a lot. 

I wonder when these are going to be released. I can't wait!!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That to me sir, looks like the head of a Rubric Marine, probably an accessory that comes with the kit. And quite a characterful and fluffy addition to a SW sprue it would be too, considering the deep, long running hatred the the Space Wolves and Thousand Sons have for each other.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

As much as i like the extra bits in the new boxes, I, for one, dont like having the half mauled marine poking his face in the middle of a battle field were there are no others like him. How did I get here? Is the only thing that comes to my mind when i see this. Was he drug to the battle between the Nids and the Wolfs. Or is he attached to the wolf's foot like some strange growth.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope to god that Thousand Sons head on the base is a hint to more love to the Thousand Sons from GW in the future, unlikely, but I can hope.

Great find b&k, +rep!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think they all look pretty awesome, eaxctly how i imagined really


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

The Nid figures look pretty badass. I could care less about Wolves.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

epic find B&K, like Midge I really didn't believe it at first but photo evidence strengthens the will... too bad I'm not a Nid nor SW player, but my friend and his girlfriend will be more than happy about this.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well like them or hate them, it does mean that SW and Nid players can stop bitching about "missing units" for a while  personally im happy that they are here and happy that GW are committed to getting units out that they put in codexes.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the Thousand Son head looks like something a guy just had in his bitz box tbh...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I think the Thousand Son head looks like something a guy just had in his bitz box tbh...


You're could be correct, but it's nice to hope :wink:


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think the Space Wolf stuff looks that bad...but I'll wait until better pictures surface before getting excited


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I think the Thousand Son head looks like something a guy just had in his bitz box tbh...


could be except there is also one on the base of this dude too (bottom right hand corner)









which makes me think could be a base icon, not unheard of ,a few kits have these things.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I for one welcome our new nod overlords...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I think the Thousand Son head looks like something a guy just had in his bitz box tbh...


Not likely, since that's not any 1K Sons torso/head in the current line.

I give these models the _nod_. :so_happy:


----------



## Necrosapien (Nov 7, 2011)

After reading the Omnibus and Prospero Burns....I like the Rubric marine plug. As a loyal son of Russ (read fanboy) I can only think "Yeah, F those guys!" :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The more I look at these photos the more psyched I get about the new Nid models! My current commissions are wrapping up, and these guys are just the kick in the ass I need to put my hive fleet back into a more prominent position in the painting cue.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Heh. Out come the patiently stashed vouchers from christmas, kept just for this release... 

I feel the need for my painting to be more bug-flavoured for a while...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't know if you all read the list thoroughly, but I missed this one the first time through:



Bits&Kits said:


> Chaos Hellcannon 4 Fig Box 17-Mar-12 $57.75 $69.25 RTD Repackaged Resin


That should make a whole lot of WoC players happy


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

You know, from the look of it I could build a new tervigon, and have enough bits left over to make this chap into a tyrannofex with the leftovers. :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Don't know if you all read the list thoroughly, but I missed this one the first time through:
> 
> 
> 
> That should make a whole lot of WoC players happy


i have always liked the model but avoided it because it was metal, in resin however i could be tempted, but ofcourse it is fine cast so it will be full of holes and bubbles, it will be covered with flash and no doubt it will be so warped it will be inside out and upside down, it will need three pints of liquid green stuff to fix and it will no doubt eat my cat and sleep with my wife when my back is turned..... oh and it will probably melt is i leave it in a room on its own in slightly warm weather


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ...it is fine cast so it will be full of holes and bubbles, it will be covered with flash and no doubt it will be so warped it will be inside out and upside down, it will need three pints of liquid green stuff to fix and it will no doubt eat my cat and sleep with my wife when my back is turned..... oh and it will probably melt is i leave it in a room on its own in slightly warm weather


I have had it with your relentless GW love; this is just one more example of you refusing to see the real issues with Finecast. Why oh why will you not admit that Finecast is taking away our right to spend over 120 hours to clean a metal model.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> ....but ofcourse it is fine cast so it will be full of holes and bubbles, it will be covered with flash and no doubt it will be so warped it will be inside out and upside down, it will need three pints of liquid green stuff to fix and it will no doubt eat my cat and sleep with my wife when my back is turned..... oh and it will probably melt is i leave it in a room on its own in slightly warm weather


Indubitably:wink:

.... let the trolling begin:laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like I will be sticking to third party shops for my thunder wolves.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Looks like I will be sticking to third party shops for my thunder wolves.


Seconded. Along with just rereleases of the ICs instead of new sculpts, this is turning out to be a thoroughly underwhelming release. Looks like I'll be looking to The Reverend for inspiration for my Ragnar model.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, its about time! No more whinging from you Nid and SW players.
I am even more tempted to try out a Thunder Wolf list now pfft!
Excellent models, though i am sure GW are tearing pieces of themselves out in frustration over this massive leak. Some one is going to get fired! 

SGMAlice


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys you must be looking at different pictures as those TWC easily look the best I have seen to date & they have included round SS whooohoo.

Have to say I am a little miffed that they haven't resculpted some of the IC's but still we got Fenrisian Wolves and Arjac in the mix. Not a terrible deal in my book and hopefully they will get around to those resculpts sooner rather than later.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

so much for something exciting & new in March...


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU GW. i love the new thunder wolves tbh, they tick all but one box. feral looking tick. not too cartoony tick. just big enough to carry a marine tick. looks like they have lots of spare parts for future conversions tick. good posses tick. only problem i see is they are not as big as i'd have wished but hey i'll live and finnaly i'll have some TW i didn't spend 4 weeks sculting and converting my self, and didn't have to buy from a 3rd party i didn't really like the look off in the first place.

also wondering whether to dig out my nids army too after seeing that tyrant with the wings


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG I NEED A SECOND....

Right returning to normal the tyrannofex and terrigon look fantastic, love how the tyranofex is influenced by the heirophant titan and really makes the titan fit in the range. Im not a fan of the winged tyrant, and the swarm lord swords look abit small but that may just be the pic

As regards wolves their dogs, the only good ones are dead ones, etc, it would be fantastic if those rubricae helmets were proper helmets rather than only partially formed as a base fillers would lead to a very nice upgrade piece for marines

Nids are replacing crons for my painting year


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

On a side note: Woo! Old One Eye! :biggrin:
Shame its not a resculpt though.


SGMAlice


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

New 'nids look awesome - tervigon, tyrannofex and tyrant will all be likely to join my hivefleet pretty quickly I think.

Really happy to see the Bone Sword/Bone Sword & Lash whip conversion packs on the price list too - will be likely to get a few of those too over time


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> traffic for the thread might go down if you advertised pictures of nads.


Let it be known, I would _not _be interested in pictures of anyones nads...

btw, it looks like the tyrannofex and tervigon are modeled after the Hierophant. The Tyrannofex is like a miniature version of one. Hopefully it will be magnetizeable.

Bonesword lash whip bits look very enticing though.




SilverTabby said:


> You know, from the look of it I could build a new tervigon, and have enough bits left over to make this chap into a tyrannofex with the leftovers.


that is actually an awesome point. The kit will give the bits to convert a tervigon and tyrannofex. I just need to find a cheap carnifex or trygon body off ebay.

I am definitely buying a Tyrannofex/tervigon kit though. I just wish it wasn't so fucking expensive. This will put my Daemons army on hold for sure.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Tyran/tervi kit is going to be a barbed/scythed hirodule in my nid apoc army the tyrant kit is very good and can make swarmlord as for tge wolves the big uns look very evil and tge little uns look real life(as real as it gets in this hobby) I'm liking this release a lot. By the way anyone got uk prices?


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I am excited to see those tyrant wings and that they have official models for tervigon/tyrannofex.
However, I have never experienced this problem before, how important are model bases? My tervigon conversions use the 60mm base, and these kinda look like the oval base, would that be a significant problem? Perhaps I am wrong and those are not the large oval bases. 
Cool find and thanks a ton bits.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The Tyrannofex reminds me of a miniature cross between a Hierophant and a Heirodule. All the same I think the new models look pretty sweet, especially the winged one (Red terror?).


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well those TW's look better than Canis the squiril... I will be getting a squad

no sign of Arjac? and I'm guessing the ragnar/ulrik/rune priest/iron priest are just finecast versions of the classic minis? no resculpts? We'll see I guess. 

I'm hoping there are some of these available at Warhammer World this weekend at the doubles tournament...


----------



## GreaterDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

So, no necrons... At least my wallet can take a break. 
Happy for the nids and wolves players though.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> well those TW's look better than Canis the squiril... I will be getting a squad
> 
> no sign of Arjac? and I'm guessing the ragnar/ulrik/rune priest/iron priest are just finecast versions of the classic minis? no resculpts? We'll see I guess.
> 
> I'm hoping there are some of these available at Warhammer World this weekend at the doubles tournament...


a few people are saying that arjak is one of the terminators in the battle scene, the one with the storm sheild like the TWC. i'm not so sure. it doesn't look very good tbh hoping it isn't him. also in the same picture the top of the crease in the page i think there is an obscured image of the old ragnar so probably just a resin change over unfortunately, but i never expected them to tbh, but i wanted them to though. i think the standard bearer might be new to, but i could be wrong


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

demon bringer: I spotted arjak. he doesn't look too bad, but nothing special either, maybe his hammer will make up for it :wink:

teh standard bearer does look new, and nice too, but looking around at other sites, ragnar and co really are finecast, no new sculpts  at least it will be easier to steal the best bits off Ragnar for a decent conversion (I'm thinking ragnar-gabriel seth merge)

things look good anyway, I'll certainly be buying some asap


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

They also seem to be introducing two new types of glue? Thick Super Glue and thin plastic glue.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Chimaera said:


> Guys you must be looking at different pictures as those TWC easily look the best I have seen to date & they have included round SS whooohoo.
> 
> Have to say I am a little miffed that they haven't resculpted some of the IC's but still we got Fenrisian Wolves and Arjac in the mix. Not a terrible deal in my book and hopefully they will get around to those resculpts sooner rather than later.


They look like the bastard offspring of wolves and giant daemon chipmunks who either have had the misfortune of stepping into an electrified pool of shit, or are currently going the thunder wolf equivilant of super saiyan, but that's just me.

Hint: I don't like the hair.

However, they are ok for the price. The fen wolves are ok, and I am looking forward to a new ragnar.

Edit: I would have liked to see a more realistic pelt. Maybe something with a flow to it like you would expect from an animal with thick fur.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

IanC said:


> They also seem to be introducing two new types of glue? Thick Super Glue and thin plastic glue.




And I'll still be using gorilla super glue and humbrol polycement 

For glues of all types its best to avoid GW


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> However, they are ok for the price. The fen wolves are ok, and I am looking forward to a new ragnar.


There is no new Ragnar, he's just gone finecast...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> There is no new Ragnar, he's just gone finecast...


You're busting my balls, bro. At least there is Arjac.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> You're busting my balls, bro. At least there is Arjac.


there is no arjac either... nah, just kidding


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well this could mean the court deals with CHS is over since this is all the rumored models that where being held up. 

The Nids are flipping awesome. I am very disappointed with the Spacewolves though. Maybe after the Raging Heroes wolves I was expecting a lot more.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Woah, you guys don't like those wolves? They look bad ass!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well to put the wolves into perspective, the raging heros wolves are £60 for 3, they have no riders so your gonna need to find marines to be riders and does not include a base and comes out a week later than the gw ones, the GW ones are plastic, about half the price and come with riders and bases and by the looks of it some more unique space wolf parts to convert with.

they may not be everyones cup of tea, but you can bet your house GW will sell stacks of them, i dont think any third party company has got the look right, but in GWs favour is they are offical and plastic and reasonably priced compared to others.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

They are a far sight better than this crapola:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> They are a far sight better than this crapola:


So there i was herping with Derpina and the retarded looking dog.

Mr. Dandy's wolves are hideous, as are most other 3rd pary ones. I quite liked the bitspudlo and mythicast ones, but the GW ones kick the shit out of them quite well (IMO) but maybe that is just me being a GW model fanboy . . . .


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Well this could mean the court deals with CHS is over since this is all the rumored models that where being held up.
> 
> The Nids are flipping awesome. I am very disappointed with the Spacewolves though. Maybe after the Raging Heroes wolves I was expecting a lot more.


Not likely. WD was written and sent off 3 months ago. They wouldn't be able to just "pop" the new article in once the court case was done. I also believe we'd've heard if that was sorted one way or the other...

As for base sizes: My tervigons have always been on the oval bases, so this doesn't bother me. Most of the big'uns are on ovals now: the Carnifex has to have *something* going for it, and that is the smaller base :wink:

I doubt the Tyrranofex guns will fit well on the 'fex body, at least *some* bulking out will be needed.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well to put the wolves into perspective, the raging heros wolves are £60 for 3, they have no riders so your gonna need to find marines to be riders and does not include a base and comes out a week later than the gw ones, the GW ones are plastic, about half the price and come with riders and bases and by the looks of it some more unique space wolf parts to convert with.
> 
> they may not be everyones cup of tea, but you can bet your house GW will sell stacks of them, i dont think any third party company has got the look right, but in GWs favour is they are offical and plastic and reasonably priced compared to others.


:goodpost:this is how i feel


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure why everyone is hating on the Twolves. I think that GW got the anatomy quite right, and I think that they are fantastic sclupts. I mean here we have the new wolves right:


















If you google the wolves you will of course get a bunch of results but for the most part I think the Twolves look a lot like the real thing, except for the slight exaggeration of the shoulder musculature and a slightly larger jaw line. I mean compare them to these, especially the second photo:



























I feel like they are spot on.


----------



## fenrir1997 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the new TWC is pretty spot on. I mean, yeah, they could look a bit nastier, but now I can't complain about a lack of models, ya know? And if we don't like the fur.... GS it  I think I still prefer my Paulson Games wolves to the GW set, but hey, when I want to start doing competition is when I'll purchase the GW kits.

Ditto for the Fen. wolves. I'll be picking them up sooner rather than later, cuz I wasn't really digging the Ral Partha wolves I got on ebay:
http://www.ralparthaeurope.co.uk/01035-wolf-pack-7-different-p-1225.html
fairly decent scale and all, but still...

And the nids? HELL YEAH


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My complaint is the lack of armor or cybernetics...


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

Your ralpartha wolves should be legal for competitive play since those were made by GW.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

new twolves = awsome, and Im getting some for my wolves. ugh... back to them I guess I go! XD.

oh and, anyone notice that they are bringing the old Bjorn the fellhanded model back? IM SO HAPPY! XD


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> blah blah (not actually saying lack of content, but just making it shorter)


It isn't that they are anatomically incorrect for normal wolves, its that the fur looks like shit...... that, and those are almost too close to actual wolves. TWolves should be much bulkier than that, or at least have more muscle in their shoulders. Of course that is just my opinion, but I'm just not feeling these models. I might buy some just to see, and if they look better in person than weeee, but I'm not optimistic. Also, I agree with Djinn; they need more metal.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I am not sure why everyone is hating on the Twolves. I think that GW got the anatomy quite right, and I think that they are fantastic sclupts. I mean here we have the new wolves right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the term haters gonna hate comes to mind. i love them myself, can't wait to get my hands on a few boxes


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> It isn't that they are anatomically incorrect for normal wolves, its that the fur looks like shit...... that, and those are almost too close to actual wolves. TWolves should be much bulkier than that, or at least have more muscle in their shoulders. Of course that is just my opinion, but I'm just not feeling these models. I might buy some just to see, and if they look better in person than weeee, but I'm not optimistic. Also, I agree with Djinn; they need more metal.


tbh honest they're not what i expected at all (and i think this is a few peoples problem) but i love them anyway. but on the subject of fur, its some thing i've never felt that GW has ever got right but i think this is the best so far, its better than canis and the mournfangs fur alot better


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

them being without mechanical appearances is more then fine with me, it gives me some fun time room with GS sculpting ontop of them to add cybernetics >D XD


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Precisely. Do them big enough and natural-looking, and anything else can be added. Do them mechanical and with add-ons, and those who wanted natural are screwed. Besides, aren't twolves just that - big, mean natural wolves?

Also, how do we know the kit doesn't have armour plate add-ons? 'Eavy Metal is required to paint a complete normal squad, and do all the options as colour varients, but the only pics we've seen so far are the main squad.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Winged Tyrant looks good.

Thunderwolf cavalry looks alright from here.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the fur is something we will have to live with, its got that chunky choppy look to give texture to the model, plastic is ok for detail but i think it wouldnt look bad if they accurately sculpted wolf fur in plastic as you would basically end up with a mostly smooth model, which would look alot worse. As for the cybernetics and armour, till we see sprues its hard to say what can be done with the kit out of the box, but three wolves and the riders,weapons,sheilds etc is gonna fill a sprue quickly so dont get your hopes up.
Either way a welcome addition to the range, plastic trumps resin, GW trumps third party or conversions.

On a separate note thank you to everyone who +repped me for the thread, i tried to reply to all messages but i may have missed some.

I was looking at the photos last night and in the nid heavy photo you can see a trygon next to a terivgion/tyranafex and flyrant in the back ground and i was amazed at the size of the two new kits compared to the trygon, they are huge!!!

Also what units are we missing for Nids now? Harpy?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Harpy, shrikes, flying rippers, tyranid prime, doom, parasite: I think that's it without my book to hand.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Interestingly I really like the thunderwolves, but the Marines riding them look kinda derpy. Considering they're one of the nastiest units available to SW players, they don't look all that elite or even dangerous, compared to their mounts.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Shrikes and flying rippers can be bought from forge world 

So really it's just the Harpy and Specal characters, none of which are essential (harpy) or difficult to convert (SCs). There has been alot of talk that a harpy is done though, maybe going to released in the new edition worth talk relating to flyers? Maybe it will also be a dual kit

Well played GW


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Finally new nids  not fussed on the wolves but dont collect em anyway


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> Interestingly I really like the thunderwolves, but the Marines riding them look kinda derpy. Considering they're one of the nastiest units available to SW players, they don't look all that elite or even dangerous, compared to their mounts.


They look like Space Wolves to me. *shrugs* How would you have made them look 'nastier' or more elite?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> It isn't that they are anatomically incorrect for normal wolves,


People are missing the point. TWs are _*NOT*_ wolves, after all the cross breeding they are genetically closer to rhinos than wolves, it says it in the codex. So they should be far bulkier and much more muscular, an have nothing to do with being anatomically correct to standard wolves.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so basically GW should have made them more rhino like and more mechanical bits and then we would be ok with them? something like this ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> so basically GW should have made them more rhino like and more mechanical bits and then we would be ok with them? something like this


I never said anything about mechanics. But people are way to happy about them looking exactly like wolves, when they are not really wolves. They had a blank canvas to try and make up for the fuck up that is the Canis model, and blew it. Besides, when did GW start giving a shit about getting things anatomically correct? They are genetically altered and cross bred killing machines, not some mangy strays from the dog pound. Which is what they've made them look like.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> Interestingly I really like the thunderwolves, but the Marines riding them look kinda derpy. Considering they're one of the nastiest units available to SW players, they don't look all that elite or even dangerous, compared to their mounts.


Very easily rectified with some marauder horsemen bits i reckon.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Im not that fussed about either release as I wont be collecting them, but it is nice to see GW releasing models that the rumour mill said would never appear.

I wonder what happened in the Chapterhouse case then?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> I wonder what happened in the Chapterhouse case then?


I dont think the chapterhouse case has any bearing on anything released within GWS own IP, I think the speculation about chapter house getting trade marks and such was just internet bollocks.Besides IF chapterhouse wanted to take GW to court for IP infringement they would be in the same boat as GW is, except they would have to do it in the UK, which would mean hiring a UK lawyer, which would mean needing money which we know they dont have and i feel confident a UK lawyer would simply say "you are taking the piss, jog on"


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Khargoth said:


> Interestingly I really like the thunderwolves, but the Marines riding them look kinda derpy. Considering they're one of the nastiest units available to SW players, they don't look all that elite or even dangerous, compared to their mounts.


They seem to have fairly interesting looking shields - but most importantly one of them has an enormous axe and another a big hammer. I reckon that's plenty dangerous enough - though I'd be hoping there were enough bits so that I didn't have to give any of them a chainsword. I reckon a chainsword looks a bit odd for a marine on the back of a wolf.

Also, I think that a bloke in power armour is always going to look a bit strange riding on top of anything living, but that's 40K for you.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> I i feel confident a UK lawyer would simply say "you are taking the piss, jog on"


You've never met a UK lawyer. They'd take the money, say "oh, yeah, we can do this" push it as far as possible, and laugh to the bank when the judge threw it out....


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> You've never met a UK lawyer. They'd take the money, say "oh, yeah, we can do this" push it as far as possible, and laugh to the bank when the judge threw it out....


Em? No.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am quite happy with the look for the Tyrannofex and Tervigon + as stated those extra bits will come in quite handy!.

Im gonna have to pick up a few kits or 4 XD when they release.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> TWs are _*NOT*_ wolves.


There are no wolves on Fenris!

Personally I think the TWs are just too lithe, and I agree they should be be bigger and bulkier, that said if GW had made them like this they would have been easy to see and easier to shoot, harder to hide. So people would be moaning about that. 

Also isnt there some fluff that Canis' squirrel wolf is meant to be one of the biggest? (I'm not a SW player though so may be mistaken)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I never said anything about mechanics. But people are way to happy about them looking exactly like wolves, when they are not really wolves. They had a blank canvas to try and make up for the fuck up that is the Canis model, and blew it. Besides, when did GW start giving a shit about getting things anatomically correct? They are genetically altered and cross bred killing machines, not some mangy strays from the dog pound. Which is what they've made them look like.


Aaaaand there's the crux of it. IP has been established - Canis' wolf is the basis for any other thunderwolves. Stray too far from that and you're in dangerous territory. 

Now, if Canis hadn't been released that's another story. But he was, and so that's what Thunderwolves have to build from.

If you don't like them, there's plenty more bulky beasts to convert from. Like these: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat670013a&prodId=prod1330010a

If you don't like something, don't use them or make them from something you do like. Simple :wink:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i have done some basic sums and the Tervinton/Tyranofex kit will most likely kick in at around $110-$115 AuD and the Tyranid Hive Tyrant/The Swarmlord will kick in at around $105-$110AuD.

Just looking at the rest of the Tyranids, especially IC (Red Terror and Old One Eye), it looks like they'll be around the $95-$105AuD mark.

Jeez Louise it is getting bloody expensive, i would hate to begin a brand new Tyranid Army from scratch here in Australia.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

I honestly love the look of these new models! I'm seriously considering switching to Space Wolves!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

new photos added to post number one, including rockfist


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Disappointed with Arjac's shield, should be bigger, but i do like the rest of the model to be honest. Cyberwolf looks great, as does the Wolf Lord. That is a logan grimnar head if ever i saw one. The GH with the banner is not bad, but not good enough to justify the price tag.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow that "cyber-Wolf" looks a steaming pile o ****


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am actually tempted to start a SW army, solely based off all the new models. I think that they are all great, though I must agree that the cyberwolf looks a bit derpy.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet! I will actually feild that Tyranofex 
I am going to need more Magnets though. hehe


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

The only SW model I have a complaint about is the Cyber-Wolf, it looks bloody awful. The TWC look pretty good IMO, not as bulky or large as I would like, but at least they look decent. I'm pretty pissed at the SW characters not being resculpts, as the current ones look absolutely terrible.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow over 4000 veiws !! i think that may be a record for one of my threads lol


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

what can we say, these pics are WELL sought after for us XD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have not anticipated a release so much since I caught wind of the new necron codex. 

My life is almost complete... :shok:


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Now up on Wayland site on pre-release:

http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/march-2012/cat_1134.html


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

reavsie said:


> Now up on Wayland site on pre-release:
> 
> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/march-2012/cat_1134.html


yeah but they probably don't even know how many units they'll be getting at this point, i'd rather pay extra and make sure i got my stuff on time tbh


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

demon bringer said:


> yeah but they probably don't even know how many units they'll be getting at this point, i'd rather pay extra and make sure i got my stuff on time tbh


Agreed. Wayland are generally very good, but I've made advance orders with them before, and they didn't arrive until 3 weeks after I could have bought them in the shop.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll probably be picking up 2 of the new Hive Tyrant kits. I've been waiting for a plastic Hive Tyrant for such a long time...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> I'll probably be picking up 2 of the new Hive Tyrant kits. I've been waiting for a plastic Hive Tyrant for such a long time...


Indeed. I have been holding off my major conversions, Tervi/Tyrrano and Flyrant for quite some time in hopes that theses kits would eventually come out. I think that the Flyrant is just bitching! I am so glad that there is an alternate pose for it:yahoo: 

Must...... finish...... commissions...... to..... work..... on ....... bugs.......:wacko:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I have already converted my own flying Tyrant, but the new one looks far more dynamic than mine


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Well..I personally have never really liked Space Wolves, and to me they look really unattractive. To those people who like them, I can understand why, but the Wolves just really turn me off. The Tyranids, though I have never wanted their models, do look good.

I just hope I get to see some leaked CSM stuff? ;P DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

My brother just phoned: He happened to mention this leak to a guy working in a GW and his face could not have hit the floor faster or harder! But refused to say much.
Though he did say look forward to the next issue of White Dwarf!
Also said something is happening in GW stores on Saturday.

Also check GW's FaceSpace page, apparently he posted something relevant.

SGMAlice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.beastsofwar.com/wp-conte...Lord-on-Thunderwolf-Thunderwolf-Cavalryv2.jpg

teh wolf lord looks a lot better than I thought he would, there were now real clear pictures before...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the SW stuff is looking great. Must resist temptation.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

And they're up! £35 for the Tervigon, £33 for the tyrant. Time for proper picture perusing...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=1500118-gws

here


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

is it me or are the swarmlords arms blue taced into place???


-N-


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

oh my lord the hive tyrant is now plastic... I think I just nerdgasmed a little, oh happy days for Nid players.

and those wings look fantastic.


----------



## Metal Thrashing Dan (Oct 20, 2009)

gatha23 said:


> is it me or are the swarmlords arms blue taced into place???
> 
> 
> -N-


Noticed that too, on all Tyrant builds actually.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Saw the WD today and all the new pieces look suitably impressive. Can't wait for my big bug spending spree:victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the thousand son base parts are included in the kits as i predicted ,says so in the space wolf descriptions.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The tyrants will have been painted with the arms seperate, if you can see blue-tac it's shoddiness on the part of photography, not 'eavy metal :wink:


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

I like them but the swarmlords swords seem too small the thunder wolf Calvery look too awkward and arjacs sheild looks smaller than I imagined aswell. I do like all the models though despite my points


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

*christmas in february*

Love them all. Won't see complaints from this guy about the new models, however I would have liked to see a new model for ragnar. I am about to spend some major dough on some nids. Only question now is do I buy two tyrants and magnetize them or buy 4?

P.s. I love you gamesworkshop


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

buy a couple then pick up some cheap metal ones of ebay, unless you want 4 flyrants, the number of spares in this kit looks fantastic


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

For those of you that have not seen the Thunderwolf, and Fenrisian Wolf Sprues here ya go. Enjoy.:yahoo:

View attachment 959933295


View attachment 959933296


View attachment 959933297


View attachment 959933298


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I will actually buy the Hive Tyrant model now.

I have always loved it, but I dislike Metal models.

Very pleased about its ascension to Plastic.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Man, the Tyrannofex looks even cooler than I imagined! Fleshborer Hive looks very cool. It will make for some awesome Cluster Spines or terrain.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

To me the Tyrannofex looks like an angry Greyhound. Just looks odd to me.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

OIIIIIIO said:


> To me the Tyrannofex looks like an angry Greyhound. Just looks odd to me.


That's one piss angry and deformed greyhound you have in mind...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> That's one piss angry and deformed greyhound you have in mind...


I agree!

the only part that looks anything like a greyhound is the style of how the body and legs are if the greyhound was in a "play" position


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

to add, (and to bump the thread to the first page of 'new posts' again)

I realized my one major issue with the thunder wolves... the tails are flattened in a vertical fashon. this is very visible on the wolf lord (ill be remaking that tail with GS more then likely, the flat tail isnt very nice)!


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm a little underwhelmed by this release. 

I won't comment on the wolves, I don't play em, and I don't have anything particularly negative to say about them.

I like the tervigon. I really didn't think I would, but it pulls off the mamafex look pretty well.

This is where I draw an issue. Having the terv and the t-fex in one kit is a good idea, but the t-fex _definitely_ needed to be bulked up. I can see that they were going for a kind of biotitan-fex look, but they ended up getting all the worst parts of both. It doesn't look like a massive lumbering armored behemoth with a cannon. It looks like it might break in half.
If the creature it represented was faster I might be ok with it, but it just looks bulimic.
On a related note, I think they missed an opportunity with the gun it uses, going with the same "held in one hand, tubes on the other" look that other kits use. I like kitbashing as much as the nex nid player, but they could have really done something unique with this kit and they took the easy way out.

Tyrant looks good and I would happily fellate the flyrant because of it's awesomeness. Then... there's the swarmlord. What the fuck is on it's head? And what are those wimpy looking bone daggers it's holding? I think this is just a cleaver attempt by GW to get me to buy 4 of these kits so I can cut the horn off of his head four times and use that instead of the swords they actually gave him.
On a less aggravating note, I was really hoping he'd have a double tail like in his profile pic. Oh well.

Boneswords and lash whips: Cool.
Finecast: Do. Not. Care.
I like my models to be usable thank you very much.

So thanks G-dub. Only took you two goddamn years too. That's practically competent by your standards. Now where's my harpy, warrior wings, tyranid prime and spore pod? Guess I'll see them in 2014.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Warrior wings are available through FW. Have been for years. http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Tyranids/TYRANID-WARRIOR-WINGS-CONVERSION-KIT.html 

I do agree on the tyrannofex (though i'd say anorexic is more appropriate than bulemic). I am going to make a Tervigon with my kit, and a more bulky tyrannofex using the guns and another converted body.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Warrior wings are available through FW. Have been for years. http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Tyranids/TYRANID-WARRIOR-WINGS-CONVERSION-KIT.html
> 
> I do agree on the tyrannofex (though i'd say anorexic is more appropriate than bulemic). I am going to make a Tervigon with my kit, and a more bulky tyrannofex using the guns and another converted body.


yes the wings are avalible through FW, but they do that alot, move things from FW over to GW plastic if its warrented enough, which the wings definately were.


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> I do agree on the tyrannofex (though i'd say anorexic is more appropriate than bulemic).


Yes, this. Thanks, I'm not wording very well today. That's actually what I meant.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

They are unlikely to take something from forgeworld that is so minor a thing, and add it to the main range. What they will do is wait until an actual full Shrike kit is done, probably as a reworking of the full warrior kit, which likely won't happen until the next 'nid codex release. Until then, the FW kit works just fine.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Lucius Vane said:


> Boneswords and lash whips: Cool.
> Finecast: Do. Not. Care.
> I like my models to be usable thank you very much.


Funny. I certainly haven't had any finecast models that aren't useable. But of course, i forgot its still cool to bash the hell out of finecast despite the fact that for the most part its you know, not a problem any more. :headbutt:


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

Then you're lucky. I've gone through three copies of the same model. The only saving grace has been that I haven't had to pay for the replacements.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Heck, if your buying finecast from the store, just check it before you leave. There more then happy to open another pack for you and let you cherrypick the best bits if your not happy with a casting.

That said, everything I've bought I've not had a single problem with for the last few releases except for the usual straightening of the thin bits, which you had to do with metal all the time anyway.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmmmm. Having just looked at the 360 picture of the Swarmlord, I wonder if it's possible to buy the Hive Tyrant, use the other bits and then cut the 4 bonesword hands off to put on warriors...?


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Just one more sleep


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I need the TS bits from the wolf lord...


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

I just got myself a set of the Thunderwolf cavalry, and I think they are awesome. They are actually a bit bigger than they appear, and a lot bulkier. I don't know about the Fenrisian Wolves or the Wolf Lord on TH yet, but I may get them soon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought one of the new nid kits and built myself a very sexy tyrannofex. The conversion oppurtunities from combininf nid monster lists are endless, and I have a few ideas in mind. :wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> ...built myself a very sexy tyrannofex.


Because being a Furry is not hardcore enough?


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Because being a Furry is not hardcore enough?


Hahahaha, LOL I couldn't stop laughing for a wile


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Hmmmmm. Having just looked at the 360 picture of the Swarmlord, I wonder if it's possible to buy the Hive Tyrant, use the other bits and then cut the 4 bonesword hands off to put on warriors...?


I think in one of the _what's new today_ articles on the GW site over the last few days said something about using the spare bits on your warriors, so they should be compatible. 

On a side note, did anyone else notice the blutack holding on the arms of the hive tyrant in the 360 degree pic on there? Pretty amaturish on the photographer's part.

Hive Tyrant.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I might send them an email asking why the blutac wasnt included in the box. I want value for money godammit!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i got 2 boxes of TW and 3 boxes of fenrisian wolves, had to put the hive tyrant back on the shelf


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

got my thunderwolves but my local gw store manager didn't have any wolf lords left. apparently all four that he got in stock, as well as the one he had ordered for himself, had massive finecast issues. I ordered one in store and will have to wait 'til thursday to see what the quality is like. 

fingers crossed...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> got my thunderwolves but my local gw store manager didn't have any wolf lords left. apparently all four that he got in stock, as well as the one he had ordered for himself, had massive finecast issues. I ordered one in store and will have to wait 'til thursday to see what the quality is like.
> 
> fingers crossed...


paint your Twolves, and give me some photo comparisons! XD


----------



## Zerodyme619 (Jul 1, 2011)

My Girlfriend got her Tervigon and built it. Boy that is huge bug.
Very awesome model, although there were little issues with the little claws on the hind legs, and she had to cut off a little to make them fit.


----------

